# Untrashable .dmg file. Please help!



## Ally (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,

I have a file on my desktop ending .dmg, from an unsuccesful downloads of a game from yahoo. I can't delete it becasue even though I've closed all applications (and rebooted), I'm told that it is being used by task right now, which could be moving, copying or emptying the trash. 

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do? I can't even move it to another folder as I get the same message.
Cheers

Ally


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Restarting the computer might help.

If not, see if anything from here solves your problem.


----------

